# cupboard doors TGV



## johnfarris (9 Aug 2018)

I am contemplating making some cupboard doors using festool dominos for the frame construction
and TGV for the panels. I want the TGV face to be flush with the front of the frame. 
I am going to run a groove for the tongues of the TGV just not sure what to do with the ends of the TGV
do I sit it in a rebate or put a tongue on the end of the TGV and run that in the groove? Also whats the spacing for expansion on internal TGV

In thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Doug71 (10 Aug 2018)

Yes a groove along the top and bottom of frame and a tongue on the ends of the TGV would be the way to go, the boards will be floating then so can move a bit if needed. Regarding an expansion gap for the boards, they will dry out if anything so should be okay without much of a gap, just don't fit them tight.


----------

